# R32 vs TT



## R3 TOO (May 9, 2002)

Just got delivery of 'R3 TOO' - UK spec from Belgium!

Anyone still coping with a TT then give up and come on over! The AMD TT is good, and pre AMD the R32 is a bit down on power and we've kinda got used to the TT turbo power delivery, but in the driving /handling stakes the R32 is considerably more focussed and much more rewarding. I'll be interested to see what 170/180 feels like in a weeks time!

One question for another R32 owner - what does your DIS display? On the TT we had fuel range (probably the most useful) but the R32 i have imported just has a trip computer. Is this standard UK spec?

TIA

Andy


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Nice one Andy - the DIS only shows MPG etc not range - shame 

rgds


----------



## TT-daft (May 9, 2002)

Welcome aboard! ;D

"170/180" - what's that? mph, kmh, bhp?? ???

Whilst the R32 MFA/DIS doesn't have a fuel range indicator (like other MFA equipped Golfs) it does at least have separate 'current journey' and 'cumulative' options for all the important stuff like hours driven and mpg...


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> it does at least have separate 'current journey' and 'cumulative' options for all the important stuff like hours driven and mpg...


just like other MFA golfs


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

Can't wait! Someone is coming to look at the SLK tomorrow - if they buy it I should have the R32 by early next week or maybe even by Santa Pod GTI Festival on Sunday


----------

